# Salccicia Napolitana Dolce  (Sweet Naples Salami)



## indaswamp (Jan 12, 2021)

This salami is one of the few Italian salamis that is cold smoked. It is one of the the salami that inspired American pepperoni. Traditionally made using beef rounds casing, the salami is in loops. No trussing other than a few loops to help hold the hanging string. This salami is dried to about 40%.

After Trimming and cutting the lean and fat, I checked the pH of the meat. I assumed it would be around pH5.7 but it came in at pH5.92. I used this to calculate the amount of dextrose I need.












Lean through 6mm plate






Seasonings and wine..










Salt, cure#2, Seasonings, wine, and starter culture mixed in with the lean for protein extraction...






Fat mixed in..






Stuffed and in the fermentation can..


----------



## indaswamp (Jan 12, 2021)

I made the sample piece into a ball the same diameter as the casing so the center will warm up the same as the salami. Should not get a false reading this time...


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 12, 2021)

So how long is the planned cure time? Sounds like a great finish product will be had here.

Warren


----------



## indaswamp (Jan 12, 2021)

*Salccicia Napolitana Dolce*

Lean Pork  760g.
Back Fat  240g.

Sea Salt  25g.
Cure #2   3g.  (might could use #1 but I did use 42mm hog casings)
Whole Black peppercorns 2g.
Ground Black pepper 1g.
Garlic Powder 1g.
Hot Calabrian Pepperocino powder 2g.
Sweet Calabrain Pepperocino powder 8g.
Red Wine 20mL

Dextrose 2g.

2g. Flavor of Italy starter Culture in 60mL distilled water

Stuff in 38-42mm hog casing or beef rounds. Dry to 40% weight loss @ 54-57*F; 80-83% RH%.

Cold smoke with oak dust for 2 nights, 12 hours each night; smokehouse below 71*F


----------



## indaswamp (Jan 12, 2021)

HalfSmoked said:


> So how long is the planned cure time? Sounds like a great finish product will be had here.
> 
> Warren


This one is stuffed into 38-42mm hog casing so about a month of drying...down to about 40% weight loss.


----------



## indaswamp (Jan 12, 2021)

So, figuring out the fermentable sugar component with the seasonings has been fun. With the initial [email protected], and the target pH between 5.1 and 5.2, I needed about 0.8% equivalent of dextrose.  The pepper powders contribute 2.875g dextrose equivalent to the mince. The wine will contribute some as well... still need to work out some figures for fermentable sugars in red wine.

The peppers also contribute 3.375g of sucrose, which can be broken down slowly by the culture bacteria, though not as easily as the simple sugars.

So I added 0.2% dextrose (or 2g./kg.), which should put me right at pH5.35ish....and the sucrose should push it down slowly from there. Fingers crossed.....but I think it'll work. The math is right....but this is where the art part of making salami comes in....hitting the sweet spot of pH5.1-5.2 and not overshooting below 5. I have the temperature in the ferment can between 70-71*F right now. Hoping to let the flavor bacteria go to work for a little while before the acid drops and slows them down.

Edit to add:
The wine will also drop the pH slightly being that it is acidic. I should have measured the pH after adding in the wine to the lean grind....


----------



## SmokinEdge (Jan 12, 2021)

Go get ‘em Inda. Looks good.


----------



## indaswamp (Jan 12, 2021)

SmokinEdge said:


> Go get ‘em Inda. Looks good.


Thanks smokin!


----------



## crazymoon (Jan 13, 2021)

IDS, I'm in!


----------



## indaswamp (Jan 13, 2021)

crazymoon said:


> IDS, I'm in!


10-4 crazy...just wear a mask!! LOL!!


----------



## indaswamp (Jan 13, 2021)

Checked the pH just now and at 25 hours fermentation @71.5-72*F, pH 5.35...now for the slow crawl down as the bacteria consume the sucrose...


----------



## indaswamp (Jan 13, 2021)

Checked the pH again @ 8pm, down to 5.27 so I moved the salamis to the smokehouse to cold smoke overnight. Temps. down to 32*F tonight. I did a preheat to warm the walls up to 90*F, then boiled some water for the water pan. I packed my Amazen oval tube with some of Dave's pellet dust (hickory and oak) and lit it and let it burn down. Then put the tube in the smokehouse under the water pan. Temps. running 63~65*F. Will let them go all night, then in the drying chamber in the am. Will smoke another round of cold smoke tomorrow night.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 13, 2021)

Sounds great. What do you and the family eat besides Salumi?!?☺ Ive been in Italian Delis that don't carry  the volume or assortment of product you do!..JJ


----------



## indaswamp (Jan 13, 2021)

Chef jj...the salami will keep for a year after drying...just peel off the casings and vac pack, place in fridge. Also, equalization occurs which rehydrates the typically drier outer edge. And, flavor profile continues to improve.


----------



## indaswamp (Jan 13, 2021)

chef jimmyj said:


> Ive been in Italian Delis that don't carry the volume or assortment of product you do!..JJ


I'm like a mad man! LOL!! I learn more with every batch of salami I make, and I am driven by my curiosity to learn this art.


----------



## indaswamp (Jan 13, 2021)

Looking good....temp. running ~54*F, RH 78%....
Great color from the flavor of italy culture...


----------



## indaswamp (Jan 15, 2021)

Round 2 of cold smoke with oak and hickory complete...





Now to dry in the chamber for a few weeks. So looking forward to sampling these.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 16, 2021)

Looking great.

Warren


----------



## indaswamp (Jan 16, 2021)

HalfSmoked said:


> Looking great.
> 
> Warren


Thanks Warren. After cold for 2 nights smoking, I hung them in the kitchen for about an hour to air out a little and warm up to chamber temp. to avoid condensation. Then hung them in the chamber to continue drying. They are right at 9% over 4 days so 2.5 weeks they should be ready. Smell fantastic right now! The whole house smells awesome when I open the chamber door for air exchange.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 17, 2021)

That means the finish should be awesome right?
Maybe you could make a new air freshener for the house.

Warren


----------



## indaswamp (Jan 17, 2021)

LOL!


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 7, 2021)

The Salccicia Napolitana Dolce is done. 40% weight loss ...













Very good. The light cold smoke is a nice finish. The fat is buttery from the aging. maybe a tad too much garlic, but it's a good salami.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 8, 2021)

Nice are sure to much garlic if so then just send it to me I have never found to much garlic in anything.    

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 8, 2021)

Thanks for the laugh Indaswamp but I do eat garlic cloves as a snack.
Good way to keep people 6' away during this covic thing.     

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 8, 2021)

Thanks for the like ChrisLane it is appreciated.

Warren


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 8, 2021)

It's amazing what another 5% drying does to flavor in salami. That Napolitana is outstanding @40%. I will let all them finish at 40%, then vac seal...


----------



## Mmmm Meat (Mar 25, 2021)

This is another superb appearing salami -  I would make this one next but it appears to have almost identical ingredients to the Cacciatorini salami that I made for my first attempt.  I hope mine turns out this well.


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 25, 2021)

Thanks M&M! Is your Cacciatorini cold smoked?


----------



## Mmmm Meat (Mar 25, 2021)

indaswamp said:


> Thanks M&M! Is your Cacciatorini cold smoked?


No,  I had too many wheels in motion early on. My focus was on keeping things cold and keeping my ducks in a row working through the basic processes.   I finally bought a cold smoke generator (hexagonal tube style) last week and put 4 hours smoke on my slow cured Pepperoni as well as a Coppa that was just finishing week two in the fridge.  I was worried I wouldn't like too much smoke on them so I opted for just four hours early on.   I'll add more time in the smoke in the future depending on my initial results.   I have guarded expectations for my first few ferments.  If I get to the point that I can produce Salami like yours, I'll be 100% satisfied.   My fingers are crossed.

Here's my current work  (left to right)- 2 Coppa (one smoked), Cacciatore (ini), Fuet Spanish Salami (from Maranski book), and Curry Salami (my own experiment since I adore Indian cuisine) in hog 29 - 32mm casings, and Pepperoni (half the recipe smoked, the other not).  I've got a lot more room in there but I have no one to eat all this with so I'm slowing down till I make a dent in the current load.  Notice the humidity sensors  - my readings had a lot of variance  when placed high and low so I moved them right into the heart of the mix to get a better feel of what the salami are experiencing as they dry.


----------

